# Varnyard B&W tegus



## Kylegep (Jul 24, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew when the B&W tegus are going to be shipped from varnyard?? I am anxiously awaiting my tegu!!!!


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ur one of the lucky few to get one? And maybe another 2 weeks or soo I think not sure tho congratulation too


----------



## Kylegep (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup!!!! He said 2 weeks and this would be the second week starting monday so I hope very very very soon!!!!


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lucky gunna be the few lucky who got a batch of 11' b&w varynardt


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 24, 2011)

I was told they ship around the 25th. I don't know how many others are getting one.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 24, 2011)

Lucky you man, make sure to post some pics!


----------



## KStegukeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

I still don't know if I'm getting mine. Didn't receive a call yet and still didn't get a return call from Bobby from last week. I assume this means that I'm out. But I didn't get a refund yet so there's still hope!


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 24, 2011)

im getting mine me and bobby talked today he told me hel call me tomorrow for a tracking number so yours should be soon


----------



## Ebrech (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't believe he has ran out of stock  I will wait a year to get mine *cry* I was going to buy a full grown if I had to but it's alright I will be patient and wait.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 28, 2011)

Ebrech said:


> I can't believe he has ran out of stock  I will wait a year to get mine *cry* I was going to buy a full grown if I had to but it's alright I will be patient and wait.



Theres other Breeders you could always go to


----------



## kuroangales (Jul 29, 2011)

It wasn't his fault this year about the stock. They go pretty fast anyway.


----------



## KStegukeeper (Jul 31, 2011)

I've called once and sent an e-mail. Still no response. Am I being a bother if I try to contact Bobby again? I looked back at
when I placed my order and it was April 14th. Not knowing is killing me. Are all the b&w shipped yet?


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 31, 2011)

KStegukeeper said:


> I've called once and sent an e-mail. Still no response. Am I being a bother if I try to contact Bobby again? I looked back at
> when I placed my order and it was April 14th. Not knowing is killing me. Are all the b&w shipped yet?



I feel a "paid in advance" customer has every right to insist on timely communication regarding a mishap in an order...

With that being said, Bobby has a reputation as being a very fair supplier and to have great customer service. I'm sure this situation has been very difficult for him to deal with...

Considering both sides of this coin, I feel it is reasonable for you to send a message or make a phone call every day or two until you have a response... yet try to be forgiving in his delay until you hear a response. There is a good chance he is not responsing to each buyer until he has a solid answer...


----------



## Kylegep (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I was suppose to get mine last week, but of course the weather did not permit me too. =( Once again this week was too hot, so now I have to wait till I get back from my trip. I hate this 94+ degree weather!!!


----------

